# DLL files open with notepad (want to undo)



## angie (Feb 16, 2010)

I use windows 7. I accidentally made the default program of .dll files as notepad. How to undo that?


----------



## the.kaushik (Feb 17, 2010)

Give this a try. I dont have windows so cant check but this should work. Control Panel --> Folder Options --> Should be a tab or button like "File types" --> There should be something like registered file type. Remove DLL from the list. I think you need to restart.


----------



## angie (Feb 18, 2010)

there is no such option to delete. i can chane the program only from notepad


----------



## papul1993 (Feb 23, 2010)

keep it like that nothing will happen.


----------



## Ashish Kenjale (Feb 23, 2010)

YA..it harmlesss!!!!


----------

